

Real-time tech support with Olark integration into your client-side app - mihar
http://breakthebit.org/post/75335427347/real-time-tech-support-with-olark

======
bcx
Love the use of the !command feature, great post, and excited that it's
helping you out so much.

------
bksenior
Nice work! Keep hustling guys.

